

Predicting Startup Performance with Syllables - amund
http://atbrox.com/2010/09/08/predicting-startup-performance-with-syllables/

======
michael_dorfman
_4 syllables: Wikipedia, Microsoft, Hewlett Packard, Mitsubishi, StumbleUpon_

Sorry, but "Wikipedia" is five syllables, and "Microsoft" is three.

If the article can't get something this basic right, how are we supposed to
trust the rest of its analysis?

~~~
amund
Sorry about that, have fixed that now - thanks for noticing (I was mainly
focused on the names with 2 syllables). Regarding the rest of the analysis I
believe the list of names with few syllables speaks for itself, and regarding
the predictions it is of course in the same tradition as a monkey throwing
darts, but with slightly more empirical support.

